# Google is not supporting the GNEX... so...



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Question for any dev on this forum.

Since Google won't be supporting the GNEX (GSM or CDMA) with Kitkat 4.4, is it still possible to port 4.4 to the GNEX without binaries or any other support?

EDIT: I understand if this question is a little premature...


----------



## flashesbuck (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I would like to know also

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah but expect lots of bugs and issues. You might be better off just grabbing some of the new apks you want.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> Yeah but expect lots of bugs and issues. You might be better off just grabbing some of the new apks you want. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


^ what he said. 
It's going to be buggier than a two dollar hookers panties for awhile.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am running the 4.4 toro build by Baldwinguy77, Shiny, not a bad start.


----------



## Nineball (Nov 8, 2013)

rester555 said:


> I am running the 4.4 toro build by Baldwinguy77, Shiny, not a bad start.


Just can't wait for the updated binaries and shiny's build will really be flyin


----------



## vvipid (May 19, 2012)

https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=59020

Google ships 4.3 with GNex broken h264 hardware acceleration video play-back and doesn't even think about to fix it has me lost quite some good impression about Google. We were abandoned.


----------



## KillaNerd (Aug 14, 2013)

Kind of sucks..I switched to Android cause MS did it too me with my TP2...


----------

